

Jesse Schell on the Future of Gaming - psnajder
http://gigaom.com/2010/02/22/video-reality-tv-iphone-the-future-of-technology-why-its-all-a-game/

======
patio11
Watch this. It has much, much, much wider application than the game industry.

------
timf
Large thread on this two days ago:
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1142424>

